# Calls to UK from Dubai



## Westtoeast (May 28, 2009)

Hello

I can imagine there have been other similar posts so sorry if you are all tired of these sort of threads... but, still want to ask!

I am taking my t-mobile PAYG phone with me to Dubai next month until my husband gets me a local mobile sorted with Du (I expect).

What is the best way to call my Dad and friends back in the UK. 

I'm assuming I can use my t-mobile with it's current SIM but probably high charges so I would need to have a local mobile number at some point, but again high charges.

Apart from computer-computer (my dad doesn't have one), what other way is there for cheaply calling the UK from the UAE?

Just 3 weeks in the UK left now til I depart for Ajman!

Thanks all for reading

Westie


----------



## rj.uk (Aug 30, 2008)

Buy a local sim pay as you go - you have to bring your passport with you. Found that calling from UAE to UK was a lot cheaper


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Calls from a UAE mobile back to the UK aren't overly expensive, but it does add up.


I know you said your dad doesn't have a pc, what about friends? If they do, then (as long as you aren't with Etisalat) you can use Skype to chat to them via their pc's for free.

As with anything, there are ways and means around anything, but I am not going to post on a public forum on methods to circumvent UAE internet policies. A search on the net might help


----------



## Westtoeast (May 28, 2009)

Ogri750 said:


> Calls from a UAE mobile back to the UK aren't overly expensive, but it does add up.
> 
> 
> I know you said your dad doesn't have a pc, what about friends? If they do, then (as long as you aren't with Etisalat) you can use Skype to chat to them via their pc's for free.
> ...


Thanks for the reply. Yup, we're going to be with Etisalat for internet. My husband is good with computers so he may know a way around 'things' but I know for a fact we can't use Skype. Friends ok on pc, but really it's for calling my Dad.

I'll do some more research,

Thanks again,

Westie


----------



## ian731 (Dec 17, 2008)

Not sure if Etisalat read these threads --- but have a look at the Tesco Internet phone .............


----------



## Westtoeast (May 28, 2009)

ian731 said:


> Not sure if Etisalat read these threads --- but have a look at the Tesco Internet phone .............


Thanks... unfortunately my father doesn't have internet access.. yes, there are still some people like this -  he lives in a rural welsh valley. Think I'll stick to normal phone and keep researching.


----------



## Westtoeast (May 28, 2009)

Hello again,

Primarily thinking about calling my dad, has anybody tried using the Global Sim cards? PAYG.. calls to UK from UAE are approx 0.38per min, texts 0.21 per min. I thought this was pretty good. No roaming charges either.


----------

